# Tint Advice



## Rodbouy (May 3, 2009)

Hi has anyone use Mr Tints in Glasgow? Going to mine done and see he does it for £100 cant find any reviews and found another extremeautotints for £175

Being so cheap rings bells but then it could be fine.

Cheers


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Hamilton Auto tints in High Blantyre are ace mate


----------



## Rodbouy (May 3, 2009)

seanyshorty said:


> Hamilton Auto tints in High Blantyre are ace mate


cheers mate will give them a call


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

heard a few stories


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

seanyshorty said:


> Hamilton Auto tints in High Blantyre are ace mate


would not recommend anyone else, Mark at Hamilton Auto Tints is first class.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

AllyArctic300 said:


> would not recommend anyone else, Mark at Hamilton Auto Tints is first class.


Don't know who the guy was...but someone there f**k up my tints...

:devil:

I use pentagon in Glasgow... more expensive, but never let me down, and sorted out the mess created by the above...

Lesson learnt 

:thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

The best I know of is Diamond Tints, Davie work is second to none and a really decent guy and excellent prices


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Im with Cueball. Penatagon have a great name, they have been applying window films probably longer than anyone. Ive seen a few examples of their work, very impressive.


----------



## Rodbouy (May 3, 2009)

cheers for all the replies guys. I wasnt looking to spend more than £150 but would stretch too maybe 175. Does any one got a price for what they paid for a 5dr car?

being a sunday no one working and prob all in bed nursing hangovers  so just to get a rough price of places b4 calling

cheers


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Rodbouy said:


> cheers for all the replies guys. I wasnt looking to spend more than £150 but would stretch too maybe 175. Does any one got a price for what they paid for a 5dr car?
> 
> being a sunday no one working and prob all in bed nursing hangovers  so just to get a rough price of places b4 calling
> 
> cheers


The last car I got done was my E34.... cost me £400 ish

As I said, it was pentagon safety tint, and well worth the money IMO



















It was the darkest tint I could get the same colour all round, and to be honest it was dark enough for me...don't like the limo look or the van look...

:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

That is a frigginly nice 5 mate!

I Got quoted £250 for the rears windows on my E60 from Tint-Tech in Falkirk.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> That is a frigginly nice 5 mate!
> 
> I Got quoted £250 for the rears windows on my E60 from Tint-Tech in Falkirk.


That sounds like a great price!

I don't talk about the e34.... another one I should not have let go...

Sold it for £1500...I want it back....


----------



## Rodbouy (May 3, 2009)

just a wee update - went to Strathclyde Auto Tints £160 for 5dr 08 Astra

Happy with Job too


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

The secret of a good tint is one that looks great when leaving the workshop and still does several years later.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

This is mine done @ Diamond


















The price your thinking of is the amount i paid for my car. I also got a gradual tint through the car to give a darker look


----------



## Rodbouy (May 3, 2009)

Nice mate, I went for that too got 55% 35% then 20% i think i would have got away with 35% 20 and 20% tho but hey still looks smart. will post a pic soon


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Where did you end up up ?


----------



## Rodbouy (May 3, 2009)

Strathclyde Auto Tints


----------



## Rodbouy (May 3, 2009)

Bobby_t_16v said:


> This is mine done @ Diamond
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was the % you got throughout the car

I think I should have went with 35 in front too but still looks decent.

heres a pic, not the best pic but I wasnt going out in the rain 









Just spent a fortune on my detail goodies and dying to get to work on it but no point with the weather we having the now


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I cant remember the how much light i got through, but it was right on the point where police could fine me but could not demand to remove them.


----------



## big-daf (Jun 21, 2008)

my best mate ownes xtreme auto tints he is a ex pentagon tinter so works to there standards but cheaper, ewan is a good guy and has the customers car and high standards at the fore gotta love that crazy cat at mr tint tho :lol: guys nickname should be dust buster :wave:


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

+1 for mark at hamiton autotints.

done my car for a great price, for all 7 windows. he has done a few of our cars now and a good number of my mates and all have been top class.

also all work is guaranteed against defects for as long as you own the car.


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Just noticed this thread, i got my tints done at Diamond Tints.

£160 for all 5 windows.

Good work, 18months on and there still in the same condition.


----------

